# advice wanted: CZ P10S or M



## Leonardus (Jan 3, 2021)

Hi guys, I'm new to the forum and new in the pistol-world. I have experience with longer rifles as a hunter but wanted to get your advice on which handgun to pick.

between the CZ P10-S or M (the new Micro) I'm *not *living in the US and can get the M here in Europe however I'm not sure which one is a better buy.

I saw the M has only the Trigger safety & Trigger bar safety, and the S comes with a Trigger safety, Trigger bar safety, Firing pin block.

I'm looking for a lightweight EDC gun, in that case, I'm more a fan of the M, however, it lacks the pin blockage. Is the lack of a pin-blockage a turnoff for you, and would you go for the heavier S in that case? (weight difference is around 150gr)

Thanks for your advice, much appreciated.

- Leo.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

On a striker fired gun I'd want the firing pin block. Especially since the M is a new design. Besides the S model holds more rounds.


----------



## Leonardus (Jan 3, 2021)

desertman said:


> On a striker fired gun I'd want the firing pin block. Especially since the M is a new design. Besides the S model holds more rounds.


Thanks, I've asked some guys here if I can get some time on the range trying their handguns, they also advised the S.


----------



## Bigborgel (Jul 3, 2018)

Leonardus said:


> Hi guys, I'm new to the forum and new in the pistol-world. I have experience with longer rifles as a hunter but wanted to get your advice on which handgun to pick.
> 
> between the CZ P10-S or M (the new Micro) I'm *not *living in the US and can get the M here in Europe however I'm not sure which one is a better buy.
> 
> ...


I have a P10S, it is a great gun, reliable, accurate and small enough to carry. I got excited over an M model, but not without a slide release and safety block. I'll wait for M2.


----------



## armoredman (Oct 14, 2021)

The S is an excellent all around compact pistol that is FAR more accurate than people think it could be. The M is a subcompact that sacrifices a few things for concealment, a get-off-me- pistol. It is accurate for what it is, fells just fine and shoots well, a good little gun, but between the two, I'd go "S" all day. My son also carries an "S".


----------



## armoredman (Oct 14, 2021)




----------

